# Low volume/high frequency mass building routine



## Bane11 (Oct 3, 2012)

Here's a mass building routine and the routine is every other day or three days a week, hitting chest/back/shoulders/abs on day 1, then hitting legs/arms on the next workout with a day of rest in between sessions.

Workout A

Bench press/incline press

Chins/bent rows/deadlifts

Front press/side laterals

leg raise/crunches

Workout B

Squats/leg press/leg curls

Standing calf raises/seated calf raises

Barbell curls/dumbbell curls

Pressdowns/lying extensions

For sets and reps I'll do 1 to 2 warm up sets then do a work set to positive failure or near failure. Then after the first work set I'll reduce the weight by 5 to 10 pounds and do a second set to positive failure or near failure, note this is not a dropset but a back off set or reverse pyramid but keeping within the same rep range which would be around 8 to 12 reps. Abs are 2 to 3 sets of 10 to 15 reps. It's very similar to the way Dorian Yates used to train in his early years and this routine is based on that. I find this is a great way to train since I find volume training just tedious. But any critique would be welcomed.


----------

